# Better from a subcompact barrel: 9mm or .40?



## fg12351 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello all,

I joined here awhile ago and haven't been posting. That's about to change! I bought my first gun in November, a Glock 23. I've enjoyed shooting it and am getting better and better.

I'm looking at maybe getting my second handgun (these things are addicting!) and wanted some advice.

I'd like to get something smaller than the 23 for CCW and want to get something other than a Glock. I love my Glock don't get me wrong but I'm looking at the HK P2000SK and the Sig Sauer P239. My Glock is .40 obviously and I was wondering with the shorter barrel of these two, 3.27 (HK) and 3.6 (Sig) versus the 4.02 inches of my Glock 23 what would be the better caliber? I know I'm going to lose velocity and expansion ability and therefore effectiveness (I'm not using the word stopping power) and I want to know what you guys have seen/recommend/etc that's still going to be an effective self defense weapon...

I'm leaning toward the 9mm because:

A) it's cheaper
B) less recoil in a smaller gun (but these both weigh more than my Glock so...
C) larger capacity, but this will not totally affect my decision, I already own a .40 which I already have plenty of.

I like these 2 guns but may add something else to the list too. I've held a P2000 SK and it felt great in my hands, I've shot a P226 in .40 and it was smoooooth. It's not the same a as a P239 but I did like the "Sig" feel and I really want a DA/SA handgun.

I appreciate your input,

Thanks,

FG12351


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

It is my opinion that the slight difference in barrel length that is your situation will not make a difference. You have picked two good defense rounds. Reliability and your ability to shoot them accurately are the overriding factors, not three-quarters of an inch....


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

My Sig 239 is fairly jumpy chambered in .40 S&W. IT takes a firm ride up and right each time it cycles but is still controllable. It would be more pleasurable to shoot the 9mm in a sub-compact format but that really isn't the point. You'll have much better capacity with the 9mm as the P239 only carries 7+1 rounds. While I've never had reliability issues with the P239 I know the 9mm, generally speaking, chambers more smoothly due to the shorter dimensions of the cartridge.

That said, I stopped carrying the P239 (though it was a comfortable carry piece) and now carry a full-sized, hi-cap 9mm. 18 rounds of 9mm trumps 8 rounds of .40 any day -and that's before a mag change!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Pistolero said:


> That said, I stopped carrying the P239 (though it was a comfortable carry piece) and now carry a full-sized, hi-cap 9mm. 18 rounds of 9mm trumps 8 rounds of .40 any day -and that's before a mag change!


I have a 239 as well, in 9mm (8+1). Although I could carry it, I don't because it is too large for it's capacity. Therefore, like you, I prefer to carry a few more rounds in the magazine if I'm going to carry something that bulky.

I have the 239 because I like the way it looks more than most other Sigs, and just so that I could have at least one Sig in the safe. I like it a whole lot because it is very accurate and reliable, but I'll never own a holster for it......


----------

